# Deb, did the gal pick up Ticia today?



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, 
Wondering if little Ticia got out today and wondering how her health is.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anything?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Still wondering about little Ticia.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just called the shelter, man what a pain to get through to them! The number they have on petfinder makes you jump through hoops just to get the shelter you want. At any rate, good news on Ticia!! She was adopted today!! I'm so relieved. I've been worried sick about her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry ladies, I've been all over the place this week. 

So yep, Ticia was rescued by another rescue organization. She is not adopted, but in rescue's care.
This is great news, as they will take care of any, and all, health issues.

I will know the "poop" tomorrow. 

Bless her heart!! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 30 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716172


> Sorry ladies, I've been all over the place this week.
> 
> So yep, Ticia was rescued by another rescue organization. She is not adopted, but in rescue's care.
> This is great news, as they will take care of any, and all, health issues.
> ...


I am so relieved to hear she's in safe hands! Jeez Deb, I can't imagine how much you must have on your plate just with the fosters you already take care of. Thank you so much for letting us know that she's in a rescue. Poor little girl just looked so pitiful.


----------

